# Hottentotta Franzwerneri



## Pocco (Jul 30, 2014)

I have some questions about this species:

1. Is there any differance between this one and H. Franzwerneri gentili? Which one got the yellow legs?

2. Humidity? Temperature? Substrate?

3. How venomous is this spices 1-5? Compared to B. Jacksoni?

4. Differance between male and female?


----------



## scorpionchaos (Jul 30, 2014)

http://hottentotta.com/

this is a great resource for any of that genus

Keep it relatively dry with occasional sprays and a shallow water dish. substrate, best is sand eco earth mix (more on the sandy side) with aquarium pebbles in the mix. make sure a rocky/boulder/slate habitat is availble as they love to wedge themselves in between the slate (be careful to secure any large rocks or scorpion pancake is on the menu. In the Buthidae family and much more potent than B.jacksoni (which doesn't say much) To say the least a tag from this species is substantially worse than that of B.jacksoni and this scorpion is considered borderline potent by many retailers (if potent usually wont be sent to any under 18) but they usually lean it towards the not potent side of the scale. Don't handle, use paint brushes (designated paint brushes), feed with tweezers and avoid getting tagged. check out H.trilineatus to, massive tails and good colours.

as far as sexing goes I believe you can tell (with some accuracy) by counting the pectinal teeth (correct me if Im wrong?).

not potent but far from pleasant is what I here about the venom. If this is you first scorpion I recommend B.jacksoni with great colours and readily available (I think there suppose to be slightly easier to care for as well). also substantially more affordable.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocco (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help! Does the H. Jayakari got as strong venom as the franzwerneri? And again, which franzwerneri got the yellow legs?


----------



## Patcho (Jul 30, 2014)

Franzwerneri and gentili are two different species. Franzwerneri has yellow legs.


----------



## Pocco (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 31, 2014)

A good place to look at sps pics is here  http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/gallery.php  Apparently Franz. from Morocco(maybe other areas) has the yellow legs but darker legs from other areas so if you wanted the yellow legged one I'd ask if it has yellow legs.


----------



## Harashil (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello!

As already mentioned H. franzwerneri and H. gentili are different species. Still many people think, it´s the same, because in the past they had just subspecie status (H. f. franzwerneri and H. f. gentili)

Hottentotta franzwerneri are just found in the Algerian Atlas mountains and there is just one place in Morocco, where this specie live: Figuig.
There they live in the Palm-Oasis in the palms, in walls and between stones. They never dig any burrows.

In summer it´s about 30-35°C warm at day and 20°C at night. It´s slightly humid, because of the Oasis, but they can live in nearly dry conditions. The keeping is the same, as for H. gentili. In Winter it´s much cooler and in the night there are temperatures below 10°C. They don´t need a waterdish.
You can distinguish the gender through a simple look at the pectines. Long pectines without a gap between them is a male. Smaller pectines with a larger gap between them is a female. Also there is a small sexualdimorphism in colouration (see pictures)
Raising and breeding is not too hard  Adults can be kept in large groups.

I already posted many pictures some weeks ago here.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...franzwerneri-offspring&highlight=franzwerneri

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...nzwerneri-from-Morocco&highlight=franzwerneri

We are the only breeders of this specie. There is not any other one known. We imported them ourself last year.

Greetings
Mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pocco (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you! A truly amazing species. Have you ever been stung? How was it?


----------



## Harashil (Aug 1, 2014)

Of course not!


----------

